# Priority 3 Applicants Club - We reunite in Australia



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:

I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:

Fabulous, Job opportunities will be revealed to me the day I held aloft my magic sword (Resume+ VISA on Passport) and said: "By the Power of Greyskull!"

He-man, He-man...

I have the VISA power!
DIAC became the mighty BattleCat :flypig: and I became He-man, the most powerful man in the Universe! :thumb:

Only three others share this secret... :spy:
Our friends the Family :angel: , Expat members :angel: , and my Manager :angel:
Together we defend Castle Greyskull... :boxing:

***************************************************************

Dear Friends, :happy:
We have been granted visa today on 20th June 2011. :dance:
It was indeed a very beautiful surprise as we were not given any signs of CO allocation.
All these days we were quite nervous and tense :spider: and so decided to front load Medicals and PCC. The decision :decision: proved fruitful as we got a straight grant.
Thanks to all those extra pile of documentation we provided, it might have surely given a severe headache to the CO team verifying it.

At the EOD it's a sweet end to the Project - Aussie PR :rockon: and we are moving ahead with a new challenge to ensure we have Job,funds all those things required to make a hassle free move. lane:

We thank all the forum members who provided invaluable support both psychologically as well as technically which guided us in this complex visa filing process without an agent.
I am sure all those waiting for CO allocation will get the grant soon just like me and wish all of you a very very best luck :amen: !!!!!!!! :tea:

Lets continue this thread as a sequel to the most popular thread on this forum Priority 3 Applicants Club :first: 

Request you all to stay together and invite new joiners to this thread :welcome: where we will discuss the events, issues, concerns and further topics like citizenship and all those things :blah: we would require there in OZ on landing. lane:


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guarav,

This is my first post on this forum and following the thread intiated by you closely from quite some time

Congratulations & good luck on your move....and now its party time

By the way when are you planning to land Oz???

cheers

satish


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

satishaltruistic said:


> Hi Guarav,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum and following the thread intiated by you closely from quite some time
> 
> ...


:welcome: dear,
thanks for the wishes.
We are looking to move in September ASAP or in Jan 2012.
We have been granted initial entry date before 24th May 2012.
Wish u all the very best.


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks mate ...keep us updated on the developments


----------



## FrozenDessert (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW Gaurav!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really beautiful news. In addition to the one CO allocation, we now also have two straight grants!!!! Things are looking perky at last!!! Seems like DIAC is picking up pace. My heartfelt felicitations to you and your family. Keep us updated because everyone is dying to know about IT job hunting experience in OZ.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> ...


Congrats!!! It gives me a glimmer of hope, but I just have a bad feeling about our application, it just feels that this will never happen to us. Maybe I'm just tired, who knows, lol. All the best and will hopefully see in Oz one day!


----------



## Shabi (May 5, 2011)

Congratulations Gaurav!

Your wife's PHQ efforts finally paid off! 

Frontloading seems to be working, I will wait for another 2 weeks if the CO does not appear I will do the same too.

Wish you all the best, the forum you created has helped us alot, thank you!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

fROZEN DESERT, hERMAN,sHABI,sATISH THANKS A LOT. dON'T WORRY YOU ALL WILL GET THE GRANT SOON Sorry for Caps m not able to see the keys now


----------



## Shabi (May 5, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> fROZEN DESERT, hERMAN,sHABI,sATISH THANKS A LOT. dON'T WORRY YOU ALL WILL GET THE GRANT SOON Sorry for Caps m not able to see the keys now


 I can understand how you feel, looking forward to mine 

Where in OZ are you heading to?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

congrats Gaurav..


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

aussieland said:


> congrats Gaurav..


congrats Gaurav. 

Guys,

this is my first post on this forum (with ACS delaying my application wasnt sure if I would be here  before July 1)

Now that is out of the way and I am racing to get the DIAC process out of the way

A quick question though, my spouse's birth certificate has her name , prefixed by Baby. We have a official gazette from our state indicating the name change. Now should I provide these documents to DIAC as part of age proof or would her passport suffice for an age proof?


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> fROZEN DESERT, hERMAN,sHABI,sATISH THANKS A LOT. dON'T WORRY YOU ALL WILL GET THE GRANT SOON Sorry for Caps m not able to see the keys now


Lolzzzz I know!! All the best dude 

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## Kurama (May 13, 2011)

Let me join here too! Heading to Melbourne with my wife this September. Congrats for those who just recently received their visas!


----------



## iwh_aus (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats Gaurav!!!
We are also planning to move in Sep-Oct timeframe.
Where do you plan to land?




Gaurav said:


> He-man... And the Master of the Universe! :flame: :flame: :flame:
> 
> I am Adam, Prince of Eternia, Defender of the Secrets of Castle Greyskull.
> This is DIAC, my fearless friend :scared:
> ...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

congrats Gaurav - we will miss you!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Today submitted the passports to VFS Mumbai for visa stamping


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Today submitted the passports to VFS Mumbai for visa stamping


Congrats.... Hope I get my visa soon so that we can meet in Australia soon!!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Got our visas stamped. Now the next question is 'How to get Job????'


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

good question.. if u manage the answer tell me as well


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

COMGRATS He-Man... it was so far the most creative post I have seen here on Expat forum after visa grant..!

Congrats man and have a ball of time then start planning.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

mr.india said:


> COMGRATS He-Man... it was so far the most creative post I have seen here on Expat forum after visa grant..!
> 
> Congrats man and have a ball of time then start planning.


I need to become prince Adam again till I drop resignation 

Thanks  any success with job hunt?????? lane:


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I need to become prince Adam again till I drop resignation
> 
> Thanks  any success with job hunt?????? lane:


No, I have yet to go to Australia..... I have resigned from my job already... 4th july is my last working day.. will go to india first then to Australia. 

So, Havent started job hunt till now. Good luck to you for your move.
Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

These are the few recruiters which I got from SEEK
*Adaps*
Vast opportunities. The most coveted clients. Dream salaries & cutting edge IT contracts! This is ADAPS Unfair Advantage!
*Ambition Group*
The Ambition Group is a dynamic, service oriented recruitment consultancy and has emerged as one of Australia's fastest growing and most successful specialist providers of recruitment services.
*Aurec*
To continuously provide organisations with the best and most sought after industry professionals who will deliver exceptional results.
*Australian Recruiting Group*
Australian Recruiting is a national leader in the provision of recruitment and human resource consulting services.
*BDS People*
BDS a globally active group that's moved to prominance in Telecommunications, Engineering & Drafting, Information Technology & other high tech fields
*Cadden Crowe*
Cadden Crowe is a professional Search and Selection company committed to satisfying the needs of our clients and candidates. Cadden Crowe has offices located in Brisbane, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth and Port Moresby.
*Centastaff*
Centastaff was formed in 1998 because of a demand in the marketplace for a fresh personalised thorough and cost effective service
*CiT Professionals*
CiT Professionals (CiT) are a Melbourne based consultancy who specialise in providing high end technical resources within Systems Development.
*GEMTEQ Executive*
We are an Australian owned and operated professional services company formed in July 2000 to provide global corporations with tailored recruitment solutions.
*GMT Recruitment*
GMT Recruitment sources and selects quality people and connects them with our Australian and Global clients...
*Greythorn*
Greythorn is one of Australia's most established and reputable IT Recruitment Consultancies.
*Hays*
We are the experts in recruiting qualified, professional and skilled people across a wide range of specialised industries and professions. At Hays, we believe the right job can transform a person's life and the right person can transform a business.
*HR Partners*
HR Partners is Australia’s leading HR recruiter with offices in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane. We have over 10 years HR experience.
*Hudson*
Hudson is one of the world's leading providers of permanent recruitment, contract professionals, outsourced solutions and talent management services.
*IT Matters Recruitment*
Using our vertical market strategy means that whether you're a Developer, DBA, Business Analyst or a Systems Administrator, your Consultant is well versed in your area of specialisation and has their finger on the pulse of their specific market.
*Manpower*
The world leader in the employment services industry, with a worldwide network of 4,500 offices in 80 countries, enables us to meet the needs of our 400,000 customers every year.
*Paxus*
Get connected to hundreds of jobs right now!
*Peoplebank*
Australia’s largest IT&T recruitment company, we specialise in placing IT professionals into permanent and contract roles across all vertical markets and Australian states.
*Personnel Concept*
Personnel Concept is a leader in specialist recruitment for professionals in Engineering, Construction, Accounting, IT and Mining across Australia.
*Red Hat*
Today Red Hat is the world's most trusted provider of Linux and open source technology.
*Robert Half Technology*
At Robert Half Technology we specialise in placing high-quality IT professionals on a permanent and contract basis.
*Robert Walters*
Robert Walters is the leading global recruitment consultancy that places high calibre professionals into permanent, contract and temporary position
*Ross Information Technology*
Ross, a division of Ross Human Directions Limited, has unrivalled credentials and history in the Professional, Specialist and Executive Recruitment
*SkillQuest Pty Ltd*
Skillquest is a specialist recruitment organization focused primarily around the IT&T market in Australia.
*SKILLSEARCH*
Skillsearch is an Australian owned, Specialist IT Recruitment organisation part of the Rubicor Group.
*Talent International*
Talent International was formed by Managing Director Richard Earl in Perth in 1995. Our progressive, independent IT recruitment company expanded to Sydney in 2000 and has since continued to grow.
*Targeted Resourcing Solutions*
At Targeted Resourcing Solutions, work on building long-term relationships with client and candidates alike to ensure best fit for both parties.
*Tenth House*
Tenth House lists some of the best and most exciting career opportunities in the creative industry.
*TLC IT STAFF*
TLC IT Staff is an Australian-owned company with office locations in Brisbane & Sydney.
*Xpand Group*
Xpand Group has been operating since 2001 as a specialist Technology, Media and Communications recruitment and executive search firm.


----------



## satishaltruistic (Aug 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> These are the few recruiters which I got from SEEK
> *Adaps*
> Vast opportunities. The most coveted clients. Dream salaries & cutting edge IT contracts! This is ADAPS Unfair Advantage!
> *Ambition Group*
> ...


That was a big home work guarav.....thanks for sharing....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

satishaltruistic said:


> That was a big home work guarav.....thanks for sharing....


Yup, needs to be done now... no other option


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> These are the few recruiters which I got from SEEK
> *Adaps*
> Vast opportunities. The most coveted clients. Dream salaries & cutting edge IT contracts! This is ADAPS Unfair Advantage!
> *Ambition Group*
> ...


Wow, thank you, once we someday have visa, will definitely use this. All the best my friend!


----------



## Kurama (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I just purchased our tickets to Melbourne on the 16th of Sep from Manila. Will be arriving there on 17-Sep am. Hope to see you there guys.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Kurama said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased our tickets to Melbourne on the 16th of Sep from Manila. Will be arriving there on 17-Sep am. Hope to see you there guys.


M also planning to make a move, keep us updated here :clap2:


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> M also planning to make a move, keep us updated here :clap2:


Congrats Gaurav, I was away for 2 weeks couldnt check my emails.
Very happy to know that you've received ur grant.

When ru planning to move?
will u be going to Melbourne???


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

drag288 said:


> Congrats Gaurav, I was away for 2 weeks couldnt check my emails.
> Very happy to know that you've received ur grant.
> 
> When ru planning to move?
> will u be going to Melbourne???


Thanks Divya,

M actively searching for job now and so looking to move immediately once all preparations are ready.
BTW how's things going on at ur end? Got any offer ? Is it possible to get offer residing outside of OZ with PR???
:juggle:

I do not have any particular city in mind, can move anywhere which gives me job first. lane:
1st preferance would be brisbane as my relative is over there. :tongue1:


----------



## amer (Apr 30, 2011)

Anyone going to Perth???


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

gaurav it is always better to a place where you have family. makes it easier. you can apply all over from brisbane. that is what we are doing, came to mel to a friend's and applying all over australia. first preference is to stay here but if we get something say in syd, we wont mind considering it


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> gaurav it is always better to a place where you have family. makes it easier. you can apply all over from brisbane. that is what we are doing, came to mel to a friend's and applying all over australia. first preference is to stay here but if we get something say in syd, we wont mind considering it


Yup Anjali, I understand that it's comparatively easy to get shortlisted for the job in any other city applying from Brisbane than applying from india. 

Just trying to analyze the waiting time for job on landing there. Did both of you got job or some interview offers????


----------



## Kurama (May 13, 2011)

Sure Gaurav and to eveyone else. Will keep you updated. 

We are currently listing on things to bring aside from personal documents. Coming from a hot climate, I am preparing to buy clothes for the cold weather. Anyone got ideas with the office attires for men and women? I am an accountant and my wife does acctg/admin/clerical jobs. Also, if you could shed some light of what items you think we should be bringing.

Thanks.



Gaurav said:


> M also planning to make a move, keep us updated here :clap2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Kurama said:


> Sure Gaurav and to eveyone else. Will keep you updated.
> 
> We are currently listing on things to bring aside from personal documents. Coming from a hot climate, I am preparing to buy clothes for the cold weather. Anyone got ideas with the office attires for men and women? I am an accountant and my wife does acctg/admin/clerical jobs. Also, if you could shed some light of what items you think we should be bringing.
> 
> Thanks.


Black/dark blue trousers and white shirt are popular for interviews this is what i have heard.
:focus:
and for females Tshirts/short shirts and denims


----------



## Kurama (May 13, 2011)

Thank you very much Gaurav. Hope to see you and everyone else in the land down under.



Gaurav said:


> Black/dark blue trousers and white shirt are popular for interviews this is what i have heard.
> :focus:
> and for females Tshirts/short shirts and denims


----------



## boxerboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Gaurav,

It's nice seeing you again on another thread  Trully, its been a very long journey since we started in our skills assessments until this day. The frustrations and all those waitings had finally come to an end and I know this will be a start of a new chapter for all of us here. The other thread you have started is the busiest one . BTW, where and when do you plan to move to aust?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys, many got visa past weeks.
Any plan regarding the final move,job hunt, Dos n Don'ts, etc please share!!!!!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

boxerboy said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> It's nice seeing you again on another thread  Trully, its been a very long journey since we started in our skills assessments until this day. The frustrations and all those waitings had finally come to an end and I know this will be a start of a new chapter for all of us here. The other thread you have started is the busiest one . BTW, where and when do you plan to move to aust?


Thanks Boxer,
The thread is popular just because all u guys are fantastic and much more proactive regarding the visa thing. 
I am planning to move in Jan 2012 towards Brisbane as initial destination for jon hunt. :boxing:
Wjat abt u bro????? Are u in OZ now or planning to move


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Kurama said:


> Thank you very much Gaurav. Hope to see you and everyone else in the land down under.


We all can have a get-together soon :spit:


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

we are waiting on a co, what does front load meen guys??? thank


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi steve,
Front Loading means uploading the documents on your own with CO requesting them.
For Eg.
You may go for medicals and PCC without having been granted a CO, then when you upload these documents you are FRONT LOADING them because you have not been asked to go for these.

Hope this helps :focus:


----------



## boxerboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Boxer,
> The thread is popular just because all u guys are fantastic and much more proactive regarding the visa thing.
> I am planning to move in Jan 2012 towards Brisbane as initial destination for jon hunt. :boxing:
> Wjat abt u bro????? Are u in OZ now or planning to move


Great to hear. I'm also planning to head down to Brisbane area this Oct. or Nov. but I don't keep high expectations of finding alot of jobs for us in IT. Maybe we will cross our paths on Brisbane one day  I want to explore Sydney and Melbourne if I wont be lucky enough in Brisbane.

Are you starting to look and post your resume for your job hunt? I bet you are as busy wrapping up stuff at work and at home

cheers :clap2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

boxerboy said:


> Great to hear. I'm also planning to head down to Brisbane area this Oct. or Nov. but I don't keep high expectations of finding alot of jobs for us in IT. Maybe we will cross our paths on Brisbane one day  I want to explore Sydney and Melbourne if I wont be lucky enough in Brisbane.
> 
> Are you starting to look and post your resume for your job hunt? I bet you are as busy wrapping up stuff at work and at home
> 
> cheers :clap2:


Yup, u are rite m hunting for job now and gathering few certifications as they may b handy sometime there in Australia.


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> Hi steve,
> Front Loading means uploading the documents on your own with CO requesting them.
> For Eg.
> You may go for medicals and PCC without having been granted a CO, then when you upload these documents you are FRONT LOADING them because you have not been asked to go for these.
> ...


It does Gaurav, thanks, I/my agent completed my online state sponsered subclass 176 visa application for perth on 26th june, only 4 wks ago, and it always good to know there are short cuts available, I'm virtualy ready to up sticks and go with my family if we are successfull? understanding the time scale, it wont stop trying to cut corners if I can  considering going on a long holiday in the meantime until I have the out come, whats your thoughts on that, anybodies thought welcome... thanks in advance


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> It does Gaurav, thanks, I/my agent completed my online state sponsered subclass 176 visa application for perth on 26th june, only 4 wks ago, and it always good to know there are short cuts available, I'm virtualy ready to up sticks and go with my family if we are successfull? understanding the time scale, it wont stop trying to cut corners if I can  considering going on a long holiday in the meantime until I have the out come, whats your thoughts on that, anybodies thought welcome... thanks in advance


I don't think u will have to wait for long time. Ur application is on cards and soon will be a all show down. 
What's ur ANZSCO???? 
Wish u the very best and be in touch. :clap2:


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaurav said:


> I don't think u will have to wait for long time. Ur application is on cards and soon will be a all show down.
> What's ur ANZSCO????
> Wish u the very best and be in touch. :clap2:


Oh that sounds encouraging  my ANZCO would be a general plumber level 111, as advised by my agent, over here in scotland, I service,maintenance and install plumbing, heating and air conditioning, plant and equipment, (domestic, commercial and Industrial) will keep in touch and let you know when I get an update


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Any luck with the job hunt??????????? :tongue1:


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

*state sponsership 176 to perth*



Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Any luck with the job hunt??????????? :tongue1:


We did see a job on offer for overseas applicant on seek for plumber/gasfitter, but we are un-decided whether to wait until we have our visa (state sponsership 176) :confused2: we have now been allocated a CO :clap2: who has requested proof of pay etc, and we are going ahead with our medicals on monday, as we are going on holiday and they may request them while we are away?... hope this will be the case  dont want to count our chicks before they hatch, if you no what I meen???


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> We did see a job on offer for overseas applicant on seek for plumber/gasfitter, but we are un-decided whether to wait until we have our visa (state sponsership 176) :confused2: we have now been allocated a CO :clap2: who has requested proof of pay etc, and we are going ahead with our medicals on monday, as we are going on holiday and they may request them while we are away?... hope this will be the case  dont want to count our chicks before they hatch, if you no what I meen???


If a job sounds like it is a good fit for you, you should go for it. Even if your visa situation becomes a hurdle, you can use the opportunity to impress the recruitment agent. Knowing a good few agents would give you a leg up slightly when you finally land. Use the cover letter to explain how you are expecting a visa grant in the next month or two. Best of luck!!!


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> If a job sounds like it is a good fit for you, you should go for it. Even if your visa situation becomes a hurdle, you can use the opportunity to impress the recruitment agent. Knowing a good few agents would give you a leg up slightly when you finally land. Use the cover letter to explain how you are expecting a visa grant in the next month or two. Best of luck!!!


 thank you, maybe we should, I will ping my partners resume over to a few employers and see what reaction he gets, being in accounts myself, I may ping my resume over too


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> thank you, maybe we should, I will ping my partners resume over to a few employers and see what reaction he gets, being in accounts myself, I may ping my resume over too


I would personally advise that you target employers directly. Agents are a hit and miss - most ignore you and the few that bother to reply never even bother with feedback.

I've had more luck with employers when I've contacted them directly.

My agent also advised that if I managed to land a job, then my current visa application could be converted to an employer sponsorship visa without additional fees. The disadvantage with this (which has made me rather reluctant to go down this route) is that your employer can hold this over your head and there is a slight possibility that leaving your job can give rise to grounds for cancellation of your visa.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I would personally advise that you target employers directly. Agents are a hit and miss - most ignore you and the few that bother to reply never even bother with feedback.
> 
> I've had more luck with employers when I've contacted them directly.
> 
> My agent also advised that if I managed to land a job, then my current visa application could be converted to an employer sponsorship visa without additional fees. The disadvantage with this (which has made me rather reluctant to go down this route) is that your employer can hold this over your head and there is a slight possibility that leaving your job can give rise to grounds for cancellation of your visa.


My experience has been exactly opposite in IT  NO response from employers except regret emails but agents were very friendly. I even have a few of them added on linked in now!!! I guess agents and employers in quantity surveying and IT must be from opposite poles 

I guess we can conclude that one should try all avenues. Hope this helps!!


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

So now the job hunt begins


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

*Opening bank account*

Uhm, how can I open a bank account in Oz from South Africa?


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone i moved to melbourne on 31-Aug-11. Done with Medicare and Bank Account. Its Friday here. And now the job hunt begins.. I am applying online.. lets see where i end up


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

uroojs said:


> Hi everyone i moved to melbourne on 31-Aug-11. Done with Medicare and Bank Account. Its Friday here. And now the job hunt begins.. I am applying online.. lets see where i end up


Many congrats on the move uroojs. I wish you best of luck in all steps. Please do share the detailed job hunting experience here. How many companies you applied to, which sites you used, what kind of response you got, how many interview you gave, the type of questions asked, and what range are the salaries and benefits which are on offer. Keeping my fingers crossed for your updated


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

HermanB said:


> Uhm, how can I open a bank account in Oz from South Africa?


hi herman

i did search about that before , i think that NAB bank is the best 

you can go online to nab.com.au then you can open a bank account online , you have to inform them before you arrive to Australia ( i think 3 weeks before arrival ) so the officer could prepare your debit card , after your arrival you will go to the bank , submit the required documents then they will give you the debit card ...thats it


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

toti said:


> hi herman
> 
> i did search about that before , i think that NAB bank is the best
> 
> you can go online to nab.com.au then you can open a bank account online , you have to inform them before you arrive to Australia ( i think 3 weeks before arrival ) so the officer could prepare your debit card , after your arrival you will go to the bank , submit the required documents then they will give you the debit card ...thats it




To begin with NAB Classic is the best. Go for it. It has no minimum balance requirement, no limit on WD or Deposit and a free Chq book and Free ATM card


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

What about ANZ bank, we want one where we can transfer sometimes (e.g. at best exchange rate times), as we cannot transfer once we are in OZ, lol.


----------



## iNinjaN (Feb 14, 2011)

HermanB said:


> What about ANZ bank, we want one where we can transfer sometimes (e.g. at best exchange rate times), as we cannot transfer once we are in OZ, lol.


ANZ bank is the best!!! But for exchange rates, it's worst!!!! So wisely decide!

-Ninja- :ranger:


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for all the info guys, will go for NAB, but question, how do I open from here?! They require a residential addy in Oz, but of course we don't have one?! On the job front, it's going to be very difficult to get jobs .

All the best!


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, figured our the bank account


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

HermanB said:


> Ah, figured our the bank account


which one you will go for ?


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

We're going with NAB as they are the most user friendly and they helped me within an hour of sending them an e-mail. Plus, there are no banking fees (although can only withdraw ones we are in Oz and identified ourselves). But that is alright as we do not want to touch any money we transfer over until we are there .


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

HermanB said:


> We're going with NAB as they are the most user friendly and they helped me within an hour of sending them an e-mail. Plus, there are no banking fees (although can only withdraw ones we are in Oz and identified ourselves). But that is alright as we do not want to touch any money we transfer over until we are there .


I did some research and found NAB to be best suited for me too.
Can you confirm if I need to mention city or bank branch in which I want to open my account before coming to Australia? Because I am still not sure where will I land.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

rackspace said:


> I did some research and found NAB to be best suited for me too.
> Can you confirm if I need to mention city or bank branch in which I want to open my account before coming to Australia? Because I am still not sure where will I land.


Yeah, as far as I do know, as you need to get your debit card and verify your identity with you dedicated banker over there, only then can you withdraw from the account.


----------



## codename (May 23, 2011)

we will be going to Melbourne in mid of Nov 2011. 
Hopefully can hav some time to settle down and liaised with the job agencies. 

I heard that start of the year will be a good start to find jobs ... any idea why ?>


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

because november to jan the people are little relaxed, a lot of people plan their holidays around this time becasue of the festive season, Jan end onwards it is work time again


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello Anjali 

I have applied for 176 visa from india. I lodged the application in the month of march. When can I expect further hearing from DAIC?

Jeevan


----------



## codename (May 23, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> because november to jan the people are little relaxed, a lot of people plan their holidays around this time becasue of the festive season, Jan end onwards it is work time again


Thanks for the info..

we are heading to Melbourne, plan to rent a room first ...any recommendation?
kinda nervous on what coming...


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

codename said:


> Thanks for the info..
> 
> we are heading to Melbourne, plan to rent a room first ...any recommendation?
> kinda nervous on what coming...


I am also very worried, so much to organize and now I hear the relief teaching business is very slow, so, I have no idea what I'll be doing. I must be honest, I will do basically anything, but quite stressed about finding work for both myself and my wife.

Good news though, NAB already sent us our bank account numbers and we can start transferring money . All the best!


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey all I need to open an account also . I have an address with my nor I'll be staying with but he is I'm the sticks near newcatle
He thinks should open an account with a bank there ? I think maybe the nab that's what everyone else seems to be doing . Any ideas ? Also how much money can I carry o the plane ? Thanks guys in advance ! Nice to see you herman planning  x


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm a June 2011 applicant, I just wanted to join this thread.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

HermanB said:


> I am also very worried, so much to organize and now I hear the relief teaching business is very slow, so, I have no idea what I'll be doing. I must be honest, I will do basically anything, but quite stressed about finding work for both myself and my wife.
> 
> Good news though, NAB already sent us our bank account numbers and we can start transferring money . All the best!


Don't worry Herman.... finding job is a bit hard but eventually everyone ends up with one. I came here with my hubby on August 31st, 2011 its even days in all...... the first three days was all about jet lag, registering with medicare, obtaining tax number, opening a bank account and registering with Job search Australia through center link. then came the weekend and we actually started our job search... so we have fingers crossed.....

Keep one thing in mind,,,, everyone we have met till now including the branch manager here, says there are loads of jobs and sky is the limit who is hardworking and determined. so keep trying. and that's what we are doing right now. I am coming back this Sunday. Hubby will find work settle himself and then we will join him in about three months time. As i have a job in my home country and daughter is studying there so we just not want to be under a lot of financial stress. With me behind he has this peace of mind that i will manage home anyway.

Don't go for an odd job rather work voluntarily and make your space in the society accordingly.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

uroojs said:


> Don't worry Herman.... finding job is a bit hard but eventually everyone ends up with one. I came here with my hubby on August 31st, 2011 its even days in all...... the first three days was all about jet lag, registering with medicare, obtaining tax number, opening a bank account and registering with Job search Australia through center link. then came the weekend and we actually started our job search... so we have fingers crossed.....
> 
> Keep one thing in mind,,,, everyone we have met till now including the branch manager here, says there are loads of jobs and sky is the limit who is hardworking and determined. so keep trying. and that's what we are doing right now. I am coming back this Sunday. Hubby will find work settle himself and then we will join him in about three months time. As i have a job in my home country and daughter is studying there so we just not want to be under a lot of financial stress. With me behind he has this peace of mind that i will manage home anyway.
> 
> Don't go for an odd job rather work voluntarily and make your space in the society accordingly.


It's going to be hard, but I think we should be okay. We will have about AUD$22000 when we go over to help us survive until we can find work. I just meant that until I can find something more suitable, I'll do any job to put food on the table . At least we have a bank account, just need to transfer funds closer to the time, and hopefully exchange rate improves, lol.

All the best and hope things work out very well for you guys!


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

*Place to stay*

Hm, I have no idea how we are going to land there and just stay somewhere, most either require a 6 month upfront payment or reference letter from employer, so, what to do?


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Gaurav

Visa granted 15th sept  now need to decide where to go? thinking of scarbourgh, but not sue, and weather to rent a motor home or a house, dont want to rent some where unsteady... where both shattered, mind running into over drive, sooooo excited and cant wait to start a new future, cant breath, so much to think about now, do all that get a visa feel like this lol


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> Hello Gaurav
> 
> Visa granted 15th sept  now need to decide where to go? thinking of scarbourgh, but not sue, and weather to rent a motor home or a house, dont want to rent some where unsteady... where both shattered, mind running into over drive, sooooo excited and cant wait to start a new future, cant breath, so much to think about now, do all that get a visa feel like this lol


I fly out on 10 th Jan 2012 so much to think on but it's very exciting !! Good luck were all in the same boat


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> Hello Gaurav
> 
> Visa granted 15th sept  now need to decide where to go? thinking of scarbourgh, but not sue, and weather to rent a motor home or a house, dont want to rent some where unsteady... where both shattered, mind running into over drive, sooooo excited and cant wait to start a new future, cant breath, so much to think about now, do all that get a visa feel like this lol


Dear Stevie, congrats on the visa grant :clap2:
It's a wonderful feeling of being getting accepted to prove ourselves..... getting the feeling of standing different from crowd a kind of privileged one u can say :tongue1:

M most likely to fly on 8th Jan from Mumbai towards Brisbane..... let's meet there some day n share our experience.... say what????


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

melinscotland said:


> I fly out on 10 th Jan 2012 so much to think on but it's very exciting !! Good luck were all in the same boat


Hi Melin,
Just a quick query...... most of the consultants on linked In have said the best time to enter in Australia is July or Feb from job point of view. Aussies are in celebration mood from Nov till ANZAC day (26th Jan) and so the recruitment business is cold. 
Any more information in this regard u can share???........ I cannot resist waiting till Feb


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Melin,
> Just a quick query...... most of the consultants on linked In have said the best time to enter in Australia is July or Feb from job point of view. Aussies are in celebration mood from Nov till ANZAC day (26th Jan) and so the recruitment business is cold.
> Any more information in this regard u can share???........ I cannot resist waiting till Feb


Hey , yes my brother said the same thing he is already there . I haven't got a job lined up just hoping to find something when I get there . I just wanted to get there ASAP and thought after Xmas would be great ! Plus it's summer so some
Relaxing after all the stress. I did get a letter for Australian government about putting my cv on the data base which I'm going to do . Have you done this ?


----------



## codename (May 23, 2011)

one question here...is it compulsory for the secondary applicant to make initial entry with the primary applicant ? or the secondary applicant can make initial entry few months after the primary applicant ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes they can make the initial entry whenever as long as it is before the initial entry date


----------



## codename (May 23, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> yes they can make the initial entry whenever as long as it is before the initial entry date


thanks for the clarification...


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> I fly out on 10 th Jan 2012 so much to think on but it's very exciting !! Good luck were all in the same boat


Ano  where you off too? Im hoping to sell flat asap and offski, was looking at banks too, and the best currency exchange rate was with the commenwealth bank of australia, you done any research on this?? where you from buys the way?  x


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> Ano  where you off too? Im hoping to sell flat asap and offski, was looking at banks too, and the best currency exchange rate was with the commenwealth bank of australia, you done any research on this?? where you from buys the way?  x


I off to my brothers which is a few hours from Sydney . Thinking I may end up un newcastle for a while not really sure ..... I have a bed with him till I can findy feet  I have looked at banks so far I'm thinking west pac due to them only charging 12 dollars to transfer my money . I feel a bit confussed with the hole bank thing!! I'm from Scotland living in glasgow but was brought up in the highlands . What about you guys ?


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> I off to my brothers which is a few hours from Sydney . Thinking I may end up un newcastle for a while not really sure ..... I have a bed with him till I can findy feet  I have looked at banks so far I'm thinking west pac due to them only charging 12 dollars to transfer my money . I feel a bit confussed with the hole bank thing!! I'm from Scotland living in glasgow but was brought up in the highlands . What about you guys ?


were off to perth, and from hamilton just outside glasgow, we have a wee girl, shes three, so got nursary and stuff to look at, where in the highlands, my brothers in fortwilliam... we havent got jobs there yet, need to do a few refresher coures first for my man,, i'll apply for a job once there, then head down, im not worried about over there, its doing what i have to over here, thats got my head spinning, im taking my cat/car/motorbike/container with furniture/house to sell... mental stuff, but it will all be worthit in the long run, good luck, all for a better life  x


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Friends,

We(me and wife) have arranged short journey to Melbourne & Sydney, and the main purpose is for the PR validation. will arrived MEL on Oct.2, leave to SYD on Oct.5 and go back to China on Oct.9.

Can you suggest some place to visit? or something (regarding new migrants) to finish? such as Tax, bank account, driver's license? have no idea...

and anyone is already there on Oct 2 to Oct 9? your experience will be quite helpful.

Thanks,

Lawrence


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> were off to perth, and from hamilton just outside glasgow, we have a wee girl, shes three, so got nursary and stuff to look at, where in the highlands, my brothers in fortwilliam... we havent got jobs there yet, need to do a few refresher coures first for my man,, i'll apply for a job once there, then head down, im not worried about over there, its doing what i have to over here, thats got my head spinning, im taking my cat/car/motorbike/container with furniture/house to sell... mental stuff, but it will all be worthit in the long run, good luck, all for a better life  x


Ah ok not from from glasgow . I grew up on the west coast . I'm taking 30kg. As that's what emeritus allow my mum flys on thurs so she has taking some stuff over . Best of luck to you all .  x


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lawren4 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We(me and wife) have arranged short journey to Melbourne & Sydney, and the main purpose is for the PR validation. will arrived MEL on Oct.2, leave to SYD on Oct.5 and go back to China on Oct.9.
> 
> ...


I can't advise re Melbourne but with regards to Sydney, I would recommend that you book a tour to Blue Mountains. I did a day tour there in January and absolutely loved it.

Not sure what your interests are but recommend a hop on hop off bus tour and just hopping off at the places that interest you. One of the stops is really close to the Opera House as well. You would have pretty much seen most of the places of interest if you do the hop on hop off tour.

I stayed at Darling Harbour and loved the central location. If you stop by the tourist kiosks as well, you can pick up a free tourist guide and then take if from there.


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I can't advise re Melbourne but with regards to Sydney, I would recommend that you book a tour to Blue Mountains. I did a day tour there in January and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Not sure what your interests are but recommend a hop on hop off bus tour and just hopping off at the places that interest you. One of the stops is really close to the Opera House as well. You would have pretty much seen most of the places of interest if you do the hop on hop off tour.
> 
> I stayed at Darling Harbour and loved the central location. If you stop by the tourist kiosks as well, you can pick up a free tourist guide and then take if from there.


thanks maz25

i'll try the blue mountains one day tour, and the hop on hop off bus also sounds very interesting!

the Opera House is the first thing average Chinese citizen hear about Australia so i definitely will go......

another question: should i take "big" cash for around AUD 1000 or 2000, or no need (say most place accept credit card)

All the best.

Lawrence


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Lawren4 said:


> thanks maz25
> 
> i'll try the blue mountains one day tour, and the hop on hop off bus also sounds very interesting!
> 
> ...


Don't know if you will find it strange or not (I sure did) but even all the taxis accept credit cards  I THINK that with regards to train tickets, some kiosks support EFTPOS but some others require you to carry change/notes. And it is advisable to carry quite a few 10s 5s and 20s because the machines will give you a bucketload of change for your 50 bucks. It doesn't know anything about giving out notes. So although you will be OK with credit cards at most places, do keep 100 - 200 bucks in the pocket when going out for normal things. For touristy kind of things:

1. Pass to Featherdale Wildlife Park - $22
2. Pass to Oceanworld - $40 (single pass lets you visit oceanworld, wild life world and the sydney tower)
3. Skywalk on the sydney tower - $60.
4. Pictures for your excursion on skywalk - $10 per pic (you won't be allowed your own camera).

So as you can see, costs add up quick for the touristy kinda places. Keep your wallet stuffed. Are you into things like skydiving by any chance???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

leptokurtic said:


> Don't know if you will find it strange or not (I sure did) but even all the taxis accept credit cards  I THINK that with regards to train tickets, some kiosks support EFTPOS but some others require you to carry change/notes. And it is advisable to carry quite a few 10s 5s and 20s because the machines will give you a bucketload of change for your 50 bucks. It doesn't know anything about giving out notes. So although you will be OK with credit cards at most places, do keep 100 - 200 bucks in the pocket when going out for normal things. For touristy kind of things:
> 
> 1. Pass to Featherdale Wildlife Park - $22
> 2. Pass to Oceanworld - $40 (single pass lets you visit oceanworld, wild life world and the sydney tower)
> ...


Certainly agree that whilst most places do accept credit cards, it is recommended that you have some cash and the means to withdraw more cash if required.

I booked a lot of the tours online and paid with my credit card but used cash for lunch/ dinner/ souvenirs, etc.

I can't remember the exact price (think it was around $50) but I bought a value ticket which allowed me access to Sky Tower, Oceanworld, Aquarium at Darling Harbour and someplace else that slips my minds now.

I went to Featherdale as well and got mobbed by the wallabies - ah, the price one have to pay for a picture of oneself handfeeding wallabies (or in my case, having them snatch the food and run off with it!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Certainly agree that whilst most places do accept credit cards, it is recommended that you have some cash and the means to withdraw more cash if required.
> 
> I booked a lot of the tours online and paid with my credit card but used cash for lunch/ dinner/ souvenirs, etc.
> 
> ...


Hehehe that's why I prefer feeding the cutsey cute, sweetie sweeeeet kangaroos. Don't get me wrong, but my heart totally goes out to them. And for the adventure thrill, I fed the cassowary







He developed quite a fondness for yours truly (or rather, I should say, for pieces of the wafer cone...)


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello guys. How you been? Just giving you an update. We are really stressing as the exchange rate is just getting worse and worse, we will not be taking much money with us . Other than that, not much news, we are flying in 79 days, a 23 hour trip, lol.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

HermanB said:


> Hello guys. How you been? Just giving you an update. We are really stressing as the exchange rate is just getting worse and worse, we will not be taking much money with us . Other than that, not much news, we are flying in 79 days, a 23 hour trip, lol.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Actually the Australia dollar has been positively SLIDING against the USD!!! It is standing at 0.99876 AUD for a dollar where it was around 0.93 AUD for a dollar maybe half a month or so ago.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> Actually the Australia dollar has been positively SLIDING against the USD!!! It is standing at 0.99876 AUD for a dollar where it was around 0.93 AUD for a dollar maybe half a month or so ago.


Yeah, but we have ZAR, which is at almost AUD$1 = ZAR8, where it used to be under 7 . We can only transfer in about 3 weeks' time, so, we're going to lose a lot of money . Wanted to transfer R200000, would've been about AUD$28500, now with this exchange rate (which will probably go up to about 8.5 in next 3 weeks), only about AUD$23500, which is a HUGE difference . It is really crappy


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

*Found accommodation*

Hi, just an update. We have found accommodation for 3 months (13 weeks) at Welcome to Rydges Residences | Bell City | Melbourne Accommodation and we think it's reasonable. It's AUD$480/week and AUD$10/week for broadband internet. It include usage of their gym, heated swimming pool and it included cleaning 1/week.

The place looks nice, it had double bed, furniture and small kitchen with appliances as well as A/C and free transport to the CBD of Melbourne. What do you guys think? Please, I need some comments before I bind us to the place.

All the best
Herman


----------



## STEVIEMARIEHEATHER (Feb 22, 2011)

HermanB said:


> Hi, just an update. We have found accommodation for 3 months (13 weeks) at Welcome to Rydges Residences | Bell City | Melbourne Accommodation and we think it's reasonable. It's AUD$480/week and AUD$10/week for broadband internet. It include usage of their gym, heated swimming pool and it included cleaning 1/week.
> 
> The place looks nice, it had double bed, furniture and small kitchen with appliances as well as A/C and free transport to the CBD of Melbourne. What do you guys think? Please, I need some comments before I bind us to the place.
> 
> ...


Hello HermaB,

I suppose it depends on, what life style you want to live in, Im off to scarborough,perth with my partner and child and im expecting to pay around 290 a week, but this is for a basic house style accomidation 10 minutes from the beach and 20 mins from the CBD, I search Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au, if all you have to pay for now, is you food, I think it sounds ok to me, for what Ive seen so far myself.

Good Luck


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

HermanB said:


> Hi, just an update. We have found accommodation for 3 months (13 weeks) at Welcome to Rydges Residences | Bell City | Melbourne Accommodation and we think it's reasonable. It's AUD$480/week and AUD$10/week for broadband internet. It include usage of their gym, heated swimming pool and it included cleaning 1/week.
> 
> The place looks nice, it had double bed, furniture and small kitchen with appliances as well as A/C and free transport to the CBD of Melbourne. What do you guys think? Please, I need some comments before I bind us to the place.
> 
> ...


Dear Herman;

Nice to know that you have found accomodation! Congrats! Did you find it online and have you finalised,I mean lease agreement signed and paid for?What are if any risks involved in renting in online?Please allude to.

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All,
Got my visa this week :clap2:. Planning to move end Jan after reading about the holiday season.


Visa 175 applied: July 2009. CO Allocated: April 2011. Med: April 2011. PCC: Sep 2011. Visa Grant Sep 2011


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats sam


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> congrats sam


Hello Anj

I have a doubt. I have provided documents of my spouse to agent. The said that he has mailed the docs to DIAC. we got a acknowledgment from team 2 for that mail. What does this mean? When I asked my agent... he said that team 2 is responsible for giving acknowledgments for additional documents(1022). But I inquired in the forum, and some said that they got acknowledgment from [email protected] 

Now i am in a dilemma whether my application is in queue with team 2 or did my agent sent a wrong email-id as a result we got auto reply mail...

what do you think i have to do now? 

G1


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why dont u call diac and confirm?


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

OK I will plan to do it some day in next week. Its costlier from india.... but will have to do it...


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

STEVIEMARIEHEATHER said:


> Hello HermaB,
> 
> I suppose it depends on, what life style you want to live in, Im off to scarborough,perth with my partner and child and im expecting to pay around 290 a week, but this is for a basic house style accomidation 10 minutes from the beach and 20 mins from the CBD, I search Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au, if all you have to pay for now, is you food, I think it sounds ok to me, for what Ive seen so far myself.
> 
> Good Luck


Hm, that is why I am wondering if we are doing the right thing... How did you manage to secure the property? I looked at that and it seems that they need to interview you first and you already need to have employment and a reference from your employer? What is nice about the place we are going to is that they have a free shuttle to the CBD every day and it includes the gas, electricity, water and furniture. It also included gym and pool access.

I am so scared we are wasting money as we only have so much, and really scared we don't find work...


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Herman;
> 
> Nice to know that you have found accomodation! Congrats! Did you find it online and have you finalised,I mean lease agreement signed and paid for?What are if any risks involved in renting in online?Please allude to.
> 
> ...


Hello Hassan

Well, of course if it seems dodgy it is dodgy, lol. That is why we rather opted for this option as it is like a hotel, you only pay a security deposit and first 4 weeks' rent. From there you pay either weekly or monthly, no signing of leases or anything. This will give us an opportunity to find work in Melbourne and get a more private lease after securing a position.

We might be wasting money, but in a way I do think that this will alleviate some of our stress as we don't have to worry about purchasing furniture or connecting utilities just yet. Please could you give your opinion on this?

Herman


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> congrats sam


Thanks anj. Got a lot of information and inspiration from your posts.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

*Friendly people*

Wow, change of plans for us... Fellow ex-South Africans has offered to let us stay in one of their rooms (as they have a big house) for a few weeks until we can find a place to rent. This will really save us a lot of money and we can then focus on finding a nice area to rent it . Things are happening so fast, as it is I'm going for an interview with relief teaching agency 2 days after we land there, lol.


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Herman it all go for you ! Sounds like things are coming together


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

HermanB said:


> Wow, change of plans for us... Fellow ex-South Africans has offered to let us stay in one of their rooms (as they have a big house) for a few weeks until we can find a place to rent. This will really save us a lot of money and we can then focus on finding a nice area to rent it . Things are happening so fast, as it is I'm going for an interview with relief teaching agency 2 days after we land there, lol.


Dear HermanB;

Thats very nice to read that things are going in your favour....hopefully you will get the job soon...

Hope you all the best....keep us updated...please...

Thanks

Hassan


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> Herman it all go for you ! Sounds like things are coming together


Yeah, we can't wait hey, but I think the one thing we won't have sorted out yet would be work. Just hope it's not that hard for one of us to at least get a work once we are there. How are your plans going? All the best!


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

HermanB said:


> Yeah, we can't wait hey, but I think the one thing we won't have sorted out yet would be work. Just hope it's not that hard for one of us to at least get a work once we are there. How are your plans going? All the best!


Well good I guess . Flight is booked for 10th jan. Staying with my brother until I find work . I have up loaded cv on to migrant website no job matches yet ! My brother says there is lots of nursery work so I'm hoping it won't be too hard ! I've ebayed most of my belongings as I'm only taking 60 kg . 30 with me and my dad is carrying 30 kg over for me ( he is flying over with me ) now just waiting to finish work at end dec . Have planned the leaving party oz themed of course lol ! Just waiting left to be done  x


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear HermanB;
> 
> Thats very nice to read that things are going in your favour....hopefully you will get the job soon...
> 
> ...


Thank you Hassan, really appreciate it. From what I understand the job is the one thing most people cannot get before landing there, so, no train smash if we don't get jobs before landing . What are your plans?


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

melinscotland said:


> Well good I guess . Flight is booked for 10th jan. Staying with my brother until I find work . I have up loaded cv on to migrant website no job matches yet ! My brother says there is lots of nursery work so I'm hoping it won't be too hard ! I've ebayed most of my belongings as I'm only taking 60 kg . 30 with me and my dad is carrying 30 kg over for me ( he is flying over with me ) now just waiting to finish work at end dec . Have planned the leaving party oz themed of course lol ! Just waiting left to be done  x


I must admit, you are very fortunate that you have family there. We are also taking 60Kg and that is all . I sincerely hope we all find work soon after landing there, but I guess there is not much we can do until we are actually there, we can only try. All the best hey!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

HermanB said:


> Thank you Hassan, really appreciate it. From what I understand the job is the one thing most people cannot get before landing there, so, no train smash if we don't get jobs before landing . What are your plans?


Dear HermanB

Thanks for your reply! Yes you are almost right ...albeit there are cases when people find jobs before landing....getting job matters...either before landing or afterwards.....hopefull we all will.....

I am planning to Land in Perth somewhere in April/May 2012 with family....I have no close contacts but some forum members have ensured of there help in this matter....especially in accomodation.....

Hope everything goes well with you!

Thanks.

Regards,

Hassan


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear HermanB
> 
> Thanks for your reply! Yes you are almost right ...albeit there are cases when people find jobs before landing....getting job matters...either before landing or afterwards.....hopefull we all will.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, the job is a stressful thing, at least we have enough money to last us about 8-9 months, but rather want to use it for other things to be honest. We also have very little contacts in Melbourne, but that is what makes it exciting as well . All the best for all of the organizing, most of our organizing is at least done .

Herman


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

hi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i see the change in status to grant.. congratulations


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

Priority 3 checking in!

176 state sponsored by South Australia lodged today, 7th October 2011!

Here we go


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> hi


Congratz!!!!


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats Artemisa


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Artemisa said:


> hi


congrats Artemisa


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

FWL said:


> Priority 3 checking in!
> 
> 176 state sponsored by South Australia lodged today, 7th October 2011!
> 
> Here we go


Mate... Have you got the CO Assigned yet?

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

FWL said:


> Priority 3 checking in!
> 
> 176 state sponsored by South Australia lodged today, 7th October 2011!
> 
> Here we go


Mate... Have you got the CO Assigned?

Cheers.


----------



## ppjagnaan (Apr 29, 2009)

HermanB said:


> Wow, change of plans for us... Fellow ex-South Africans has offered to let us stay in one of their rooms (as they have a big house) for a few weeks until we can find a place to rent. This will really save us a lot of money and we can then focus on finding a nice area to rent it . Things are happening so fast, as it is I'm going for an interview with relief teaching agency 2 days after we land there, lol.


Hi Herman, it's good to know things are in place for you. I'm off to Sydney on Dec. 6th for a one-week stay only, just to comply with my initial entry requirement. Goodluck on getting a job. :clap2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys, Any1 heading towards Brisbane?????


----------



## boxerboy (Jul 28, 2010)

*Hi*

Is been awhile the last time I visited forums. How is everyone that moved here in Aust? Did everyone landed on a good job? I remember when I was still awaiting for my visa as it seemed to be a long wait. But I realised here that it didn't matter whether you got the visa soon or later as you will still have to have a considerable wait before you find a job and most important, if you planned to move, be sure to move to a place where there are lots of job openings rather then putting your current career into jeopardy


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Yup Mate,
getting a visa and securing a job are two different things.


----------



## boxerboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Yup Mate,
> getting a visa and securing a job are two different things.


hey Gaurav,

Is nice to hear back from you again! How are settling up so far? Whereabouts are you and your job?

Cheers


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Boxer,
I am in Brisbane working and staying in CBD. Have you made your move????

Cheers mate.


----------

